# Will you make a dream come true....?



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

*Calling all Akff members I NEED YOUR HELP!*

I've been chosen as a finalist (with 2 others) out of a couple of hundred or so in a fishing comp on facebook being run by a group called Inside Fishing. If I win I'll get the opportunity to have a fishing trip of a lifetime - that I've been dreaming about for the last 10 years.

Basically all I need is for members to log into facebook (if they are on it) and head on over to the *Inside Fishing page* vote for *Aidan Blackman - Barra* I need all the votes I can get atm as I'm on the ropes. Voting closes on Monday but please don't wait!!

The winner will be taken on their chosen trip and have it filmed and aired on TV as a part of Inside Fishing, this will fulfil a dream of mine to break into the fishing scene and I can't let this slip....So please help me out if you can and the utmost appreciation will be shown if I win (and even if I don't). Here is the bacon.......









Thanks SO MUCH for everyone who gets behind me much love

Shabby!!


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cmon guys, Shabbys a regular contributor here and my vote was 11, he needs another 20 just to catch up, so he needs a surge to get past the post... although I wouldnt mind seeing the Murray Cod trip...oops..sorry Aidan....

Lets just do it.... go to your facebook homepage (in fact, got to ANYONES FB homepage  ), type Inside Fishing in the search box and scroll down you will see a poll, Aidan and 2 other (losers), just click in the lil circle next to Aidans name...

Good luck bloke!

(normaly I just ignore these requests...but sooooooo much bacon........)


----------



## beatsworkin (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope you win.

Russell


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Done. Hope you win. If not can I have the bacon art?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like I was too late, congrats


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nope, voting closes next Monday, Aidan is now in second place....... keep going....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSA9D7IAAAvfgAAQQIUIAAAJGAA37dwgIABIimnpPU9Qeo9TyaTT1BqBoARgArS8CWFpcZJyHSEOyBwmZKr1shA7YY4kA3Mmn4ooCCJiUh2+9IDJ6Dwu5IpwoSBAeh9k


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Doneski.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Done


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdt+SZQAABPfgAAQQIHvcAAAmAA/b/6gIABqIobUAaNNB5IGJp6hj0xTJo0yAaGgyaBnEI+dGcUlYHdL0zNcWE5xgoRJzqlXjcwjbA0e3iAqWVAvXFPijXWPUeXNQ47ksGQVSQRNO/cCl7OZvYAWkgSDBf4u5IpwoSG2/JMo


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hes got the lead now, but his competitor will most likely do the same so we need to get him to a lead which cant be overtaken.... :lol:


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha thanks guys, this is amazing support especially yours Artie true champion...as you all are! Haha Artie, believe me we need to see much more of the murray cod fishing on TV so I'm with you there too.

goanywhere you can have the bacon art and if I do win i'll send you some real bacon art.

Thanks Eric for chucking that link up for me didn't have time to do it, we are almost there equal top spot atm...PLEASE KEEP VOTING guys cut of is next Monday lets leave them way behind! DON'T FORGET TO TELL YOUR FRIENDS!!

AKFF is going to get some real air time at this rate if I win...my clothing order is being put in.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ohhh I was too slow with my post  soo much love thanks cannot be said enough!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Another vote in


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

shabby said:


> ...goanywhere you can have the bacon art and if I do win i'll send you some real bacon art.


Thanks mate.

I don't know much about art but I know what I like when I see it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow the bacon looks so good I voted, then my wife voted!  All the best.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheers lazybugger and fishin Dan appreciate it, very much.

Hahaha what's not to like about it! it should be hanging on a wall somewhere (soon to be your's im sure)


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks SkyFish!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

done


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hahaha thanks Eric that might get a bit of blurred action on TV


----------



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Done - good luck mate.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

All done - good luck !


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A vote from me plus a request for votes for you on my Facebook page has already generated 2 more.
Come one guys use our Facebook accounts to give Aidan a leg up!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Done.
Now where are we going ?


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

voted!


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

done and done. you have a handy lead there now


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

Done.
92 votes to the second of 66.We have a winner!


----------



## Richie (Oct 6, 2011)

Bryce and the Inside Fishing boys have some good shows. They have their own forum too that's based on the NSW Central Coast.

You are well ahead of the pack with 89 votes to 65 and 29.

Will it be on a kayak?


----------



## Richie (Oct 6, 2011)

Bah, I shouldnt wait 10 minutes to press "Submit"


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Voted... however the competition actually says that YOU are taking THEM on a fishing trip... :shock:

FROM THEIR FB PAGE

COMPETITION REMINDER!! Well as we promised a few months back we want YOU to feature in an episode of Inside Fishing and *take us fishing with YOU.* To enter we need you to do a few things for us. Tell us..

1. What target species we will be chasing
2. The general area we will be fishing (beach, lake, rocks etc)
3. Techniques and approach (surface lures, soft plastics etc)
4. Why you?
5. Write your answer on our wall

Monday night the 3 best responses will feature in a Poll for our fans to have the final say on *who will take us on this fishing adventure*. Be thorough with your answer to give us the best idea possible of how it will shape up. Goodluck and hopefully we see you on the screen!

Sounds like a great competition, for them.

Is Inside Fishing just a facebook thing? Never heard of it until now..


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

True Davey G, true. It's all based around where and how we want our fishing trip to go and for what we want to chase and how. Basically we'll be the guide or presenter (which ever way you want to look at it) and have these guys along for the ride and what a ride it will hopefully be!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

shabby said:


> True Davey G, true. It's all based around where and how we want our fishing trip to go and for what we want to chase and how. Basically we'll be the guide or presenter (which ever way you want to look at it) and have these guys along for the ride and what a ride it will hopefully be!


Yeah I get that, just not sure whether they are covering the costs or if you're expected to do that...? Anyway, good luck with it..


----------



## tamworthyakker (Apr 18, 2012)

Done, best of luck


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Aidans fallen back to second (aint no second place in this comp) but only by 24 votes. I have 50 friends and family on FB, I put up a post asking them (annoyingly) to vote for a mate etc and 23 of them did.... my daughter even posted it for her friends... point is, if a few more of us did that we would nail this thing, cause there are only so many resources an individual can call on, Im hoping the competition has 'shot their bolt' already with that last surge and cant respond if we do a push now...

Scotland (AKFF) Forever!!!


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Done!


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Artie again your a champion...I've done a second round myself so hopefully its a a big last surge, I want to leave them a long way behind!And when I get up that way your getting beer!

Thanks again to everyone almost there!


----------

